

Ask HN: If you self publish a book and sell via iBooks can you do well? - feroz1

Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;ve put together a draft of a book - it&#x27;s a photo book with quotes from a bunch of inspiring people. The pictures are great, the quotes are cool and it&#x27;s about 100 pages long. I&#x27;ve created the book via blurb. My question is has anyone published this type of book (picture&#x2F;photo book) via the iBooks store? And if you have, did it do well?<p>I am not so interested in making money but instead getting eyeballs on it. Is iBooks a possible way forward do you think? Any other advice?<p>thanks!
======
aurizon
Take a look at books like yours on iBook, compare price etc. If you self
published = you get it all, less the 30% to Apple. If you have a publisher he
will not use iBooks because their profit will be larger than his or yours.

Attracting the eyeballs to consider buying your book. That is what AMazon and
iBooks does well, as do publishers. Eyeballs cosr $$ per click, 5 cents and
upwards. Publishers usually give away a number of paper books to hope for good
reviews. What does Amazon or iBooks do?

See if you can find some self publishing sites, with near zero fees and see
how popular they are.

